# reuse old post holes?



## Done That (Apr 28, 2011)

If they are in the correct locations, and of the proper size and contour after cleaning them out then by all means I would be re-using them if it was me.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Absolutely so long as you clean all the debris out. You don't want water traps with old concrete rotting your new posts?


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

When I worked in the lumberyard we broke in the greenhorns by having them go to the back lot and re-stack the post holes "They are right next to the treated fence posts!!!" lots of fun.


----------



## Dwillems (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks. Figured i could but im trying to dot all my i's before i start this project so it goes as smooth as possible


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Maybe I'm demoing them wrong, the hole always ends up about 30% larger as you disturb the surrounding soil......post-hole digger cuts a clean hole in most soils. If you must use concrete, add gravel in the hole before post/concrete to drain the post.

Gary


----------



## Dwillems (Jul 14, 2011)

Well we finished 7 posts today and have 6 left. Its working out good for us cuz the fence was 20 yrs old and the concrete crumbles so we break it up. Pull it out. And have perfect holes. Easier for us then digging new holes. There are tree roots everywhere!


----------

